# Modifier 59 - destruction code



## SE010 (Feb 26, 2011)

When coding a biopsy 11100 along with a destruction 17000....would you put the modifier59 on the destruction code 17000??

Thank you!!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 26, 2011)

Is it 2 separate lesions?  if so yes , if not you can  only bill for one


----------



## SE010 (Feb 27, 2011)

It is only for one lesion???  So does that mean no modifier 59.....just code it as 11100, 17000??

Thank you for the response!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2011)

That means you can code only one the biopsy OR the destruction you cannot code both.


----------

